
97% of Airports Fail at Cybersecurity - keydutch
https://www.softwaretestingnews.co.uk/97-of-airports-fail-at-cybersecurity/
======
peglasaurus
Security is also an attitude and habit. So, failing at _cybersecurity_ means
they likely fail at other aspects as well. See also: security theatre.

